# how do i stop my laptop from overheating



## Hub13 (Dec 1, 2006)

i have an aspire 3000 and it has problams due to over heating how do i stop it from getting to hot:4-dontkno


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

blow out any air vents with a can of air
get a cooler
http://www.bizrate.com/laptopaccessories/products__keyword--laptop+cooler.html


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

What are the temperatures when you run speedfan??

http://almico.com/speedfan431.exe


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Please refer to this thread for help with the overheating problem.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/games-crash-on-acer-aspire-126105.html


----------

